# i think my wallet officially hates me, lol.



## artisick (Oct 28, 2008)

So this is the first haul I'm posting here on Specktra. Only because I finally got my cam fixed. Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, I was a little iffy on getting the holiday e/s palettes and brush sets so I just ordered 1 of each for now. I might just end up getting 1 more of the e/s palettes.

Well, here's the damage:

Soft Pause l/s
"Red" She Said l/s
Petticoat MSF
Stark Naked BPB
Date Night dazzleglass
Love Alert dazzleglass
Miss Dynamite dazzleglass
Intriguing Scarlet: Warm Eyes Holiday 08 Palette
Adorine Carmine Face Brush Set
Rave Pearlglide eyeliner
Inter-view Mineralize e/s trio
Danger Zone Mineralize e/s trio











I'm officially in love with & addicted to the dazzleglasses. I've already placed an order _again _for backups. I'll post again when that comes in the mail cuz I got some more goodies too  Yep, my wallet probably wants to slap me right about now.

And by the way, Love Alert dazzleglass on top of "Red" She Said l/s is AMAZING


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 28, 2008)

Its beautiful! Enjoy!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 28, 2008)

love it! enjoy


----------



## couturesista (Oct 28, 2008)

Very Nice,ur wallet may hate u but ur face will luv u!


----------



## n_c (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## artisick (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Very Nice,ur wallet may hate u but ur face will luv u!_

 
lol oh so very true!


----------



## jaysgirl (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice haul! My wallet hates me right now too!. So much so, that I think it ran away from home. Enjoy your new goodies


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 29, 2008)

can't wait for my holiday collection hauls now!


----------



## Cocopuff (Oct 29, 2008)

My wallet hates me.  I have purchased ALOT myself and I am waiting for next week to get the :Little Darlings Collection:  and then I will need to HAUL my ass to work and get some overtime!  I don't drink, smoke or do any drugs.  If this is what addiction feels like then I need some serious help!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome haul! Enjoy!


----------



## artisick (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocopuff* 

 
_





My wallet hates me. I have purchased ALOT myself and I am waiting for next week to get the :Little Darlings Collection: and then I will need to HAUL my ass to work and get some overtime! I don't drink, smoke or do any drugs. If this is what addiction feels like then I need some serious help!




_

 
Lol thats me holding that "mac just ate my wallet" sign.
But yeah, Is there such a thing as MAC addicts anonymous? cuz damn, I really need to get some help too!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 30, 2008)

LOVE IT!!! My Wallet has already slapped me silly, don't worry!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

You picked the best items IMO


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 30, 2008)

Fantastic haul! Enjoy all your new pretties


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 31, 2008)

VERY nice collection!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 31, 2008)

Amazing haul! Enjoy your new goodies


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Nov 1, 2008)

awesome haul 
enjoy


----------



## MissChriss (Nov 1, 2008)

Thats great. I want those brushes. I don't own any MAC brushes and it seems like a steal to me.


----------



## artisick (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChriss* 

 
_Thats great. I want those brushes. I don't own any MAC brushes and it seems like a steal to me._

 
It indeed is a steal. $35 for the brush set at Nordies.. too bad I bought my brush set on the MAC website before I found out they were cheaper @ Nordies =( Boo! But if you think about it, $35 for 4 or 5 brushes? thats pretty good.  & considering that you don't have any MAC brushes yet, buying the SE brushes are a good way of trying them out.


----------



## christi3738 (Nov 4, 2008)

very beautiful


----------

